# Chat Acronyms A-Z



## kitchenelf

@TEOTD	At The End Of The Day
14AA41	One for All and All for One
2B or not 2B	To Be Or Not To Be
2NITE	Tonight
411	it means: info
4ever	Forever
86	Out Of or Over
A/S/L	Age/***/Location
AAAAA	American Association Against Acronym Abuse
AAF	As A Friend
AAK	Asleep At Keyboard
AAMOF	As A Matter Of Fact
AAMOI	As A Matter Of Interest
AAR	At Any Rate
AAR8	At Any Rate
AAS	Alive And Smiling
AATK	Always At The Keyboard
AAYF	As Always, Your Friend
AB	*** Backwards
ABITHIWTIDB	A bird In The Hand Is Worth Two In The Bush
ABT2	About To
ACD	Alt Control Delete
ACE	Access Control Entry
ACK	Acknowledgement
ADAD	Another Day Another Dollar
ADBB	All Done Bye Bye
ADIH	Another Day In ****
ADIP	Another Day In Paradise
ADR	Address
AEAP	As Early As Possible
AFAGAY	A Friend As Good As You
AFAHMASP	A Fool And His Money Are Soon Parted
AFAIC	As Far As I'm Concerned
AFAICS	As Far As I Can See
AFAICT	As far As I can Tell
AFAIK	As Far As I Know
AFAIU	As Far As I Understand
AFAIUI	As Far As I Understand It
AFAP	As Far As Possible
AFAYC	As Far As You're Concerned
AFC	Away From Computer
AFDN	Any F***ing Day Now
AFIAA	As Far As I Am Aware
AFINIAFI	A Friend In Need Is A Friend Indeed
AFK	Away From Keyboard
AFZ	Acronym free zone
AGKWE	And God Knows What Else
AIAMU	And I'm A Monkey's Uncle
AIH	As It Happens
AIMB	As I Mentioned Before
AIMP	Always In My Prayers
AISE	As I Said Earlier
AISI	As I See It
AKA or a.k.a.	Also Known As
ALAP	As Late As Possible
ALOL	Actually Laughing Out Loud
ALTG	Act Locally, Think Globally
AMAP	As Many As Possible
AMBW	All My Best Wishes
AML	All My Love
AND	Any day now
ANFAWFOWS	And Now For A Word Word From Our Web Sponsor
ANFSCD	And Now For Something Completely Different
AOAS	All Of A Sudden
AOB	Abuse Of Bandwidth
AP	Apple Pie
ASAFP	As Soon As "Friggin" Possible
ASAP	As Soon As Possible
ASL	Age/***/Location
ASLMH	Age/***/Location/Music/Hobbies
ATST	At The Same Time
ATW	All the Web or Around the Web
AWGTHTGTTA	Are We Going To Have To Go Through This Again
AWGTHTGTTSA	Are We Going To Have To Go Through This Sh** Again
AWOL	Absent Without Leave
AYK	As You Know
AYSOS	Are You Stupid Or Something
AYTMTB	And You're Telling Me This Because?
B/C	Because
B4	Before
B4N	Bye For Now
B4U	Before You
B4YKI	Before You Know It
BAG	Bursting A Gut
BAK	Back At my Keyboard
BAU	Business As Usual
BB4N	Bye-Bye for Now
BBBG	Bye Bye Be Good
BBFBBM	Body By Fisher, Brains By Mattel
BBFN	Bye-Bye for Now
BBIAB	Be Back In A Bit
BBIAF	Be Back In A Few
BBIAS	Be Back In A Sec
BBIAW	Be Back In A While
BBL	Be Back Later
BBN	Bye Bye Now
BBSD	Be Back Soon Darling
BBSL	Be Back Sooner or Later
BBT	Be Back Tomorrow
BCBS	Big Company, Big School
BCNU	Be Seein' You
BCOZ	Because
BD	Big Deal
BDC	Big Dumb Company or Big Dot Com
BDN	Big **** Number
BEOS	Nudge
BFD	Big F***ing Deal
BFF	Best Friends Forever
BFN	Bye For Now
BHOF	Bald Headed Old Fart
BIF	Basis In Fact or Before I Forget
BIL Brother-In-Law
BIOYN	Blow it Out Your Nose
BITD	Back In The Day
BKA	Better Known As
BM	Byte Me
BMOTA	Byte Me On The ***
BNF	Big Name Fan
BOHICA	Bend Over Here It Comes Again
BR	Bathroom
BRB	Be Right Back
BRT	Be Right There
BS	Big Smile
BSF	But Seriously, Folks
BT	Byte This
BTA	But Then Again or Before The Attacks
BTDT	Been There Done That
BTDTGTS	Been There, Done That, Got The T-shirt
BTHOOM	Beats The Heck Out Of Me
BTSOOM	Beats The Sh** Out Of Me
BTW	By The Way
BTWBO	Be There With Bells On
BW	Best Wishes
BWDIK	But What Do I Know?
BWO	Black, White or Other
BYKT	But you Knew That


----------



## kitchenelf

*Chat Acronyms C - G*

C/P	Cross Post
CB	Chat brat
CFV	Call For Vote
CIAO	Goodbye (in Italian)
CID	Consider It Done
CIS	CompuServe Information Service
CMF	Count My Fingers
CMIW	Correct Me if I'm Wrong
COB	Close Of Business
CofS	Church of Scientology
C-P	Sleepy
CRAFT	Can't Remember A F***ing Thing
CRAP	Cheap Redundant Assorted Products
CRAT	Can't Remember A Thing
CRAWS	Can't Remember Anything Worth A Sh**
CRTLA	Can't Remember the Three-Letter Acronym
CSL	Can't Stop Laughing
C-T	City
CTC	Choking The Chicken
CU	See You
CUL	See You Later
CUL8ER	See You Later
CUL8R	See You Later
CUNS	See You In School!
CWYL	Chat With You Later
CY	Calm Yourself
CYA	Cover Your ***
CYL	See You Later
CYT	See You Tomorrow
DARFC	Ducking And Running For Cover
DBEYR	Don't Believe Everything You Read
DD	Due Diligence
DDD	Direct Distance Dial
DETI	Don't Even Think It
DF	Dear Friend
DGA	Don't Go Anywhere
DGT	Don't Go There
DH	Dear Hubby or Husband
DHYB	Don't Hold Your Breath
DIKU	Do I Know You
DILLIGAD	Do I Look Like I Give A ****
DILLIGAS	Do I Look Like I Give A Sh**
DIY	Do It Yourself
DKDC	Don't Know Don't Care
DL	Download
DLTM	Don't Lie To Me
DMI	Don't Mention It
DNC	Does Not Compute
DQYDJ	Don't Quit Your Day Job
DRIB	Don't Read If Busy
DUST	Did You See That?
DD Darling Daughter
DH Darling Husband
DS  Darling Son
DW  Darling Wife
DWYM	Does What You Mean
DYJHIW	Don't You Just Hate it When...
DYOFDW	Do Your Own F***ing Dirty Work
DYSTSOTT	Did You See The Size Of That Thing
E123	Easy as One, Two, Three
EAK	Eating at Keyboard
EG	Evil Grin
EL	Evil Laugh
EM?	Excuse Me?
EOD	End Of Day
EOM	End Of Message
ESO	Equipment Smarter than Operator
EULA	End-User License Agreement
EWI	E-mailing While Intoxicated
EZ	Easy
F2F	Face-to-Face
FAB	Features Attributes Benefits
FAQL	Frequently Asked Questions List
FAWC	For Anyone Who Cares
FBKS	Failure Between Keyboard and Seat
FE	Fatal Error
FF	Friends Forever
FF&PN	Fresh Fields and Pastures New
FIL Father-In-Law
FISH	First in, Still Here
FITB	Fill in the Blanks
FO	F*** Off
FOAF	Friend Of A Friend
FOC	Free of Charge
FOFL	Falling on Floor Laughing
FRED	F*#king Ridiculous Electronic Device
FTASB	Faster Than A Speeding Bullet
FTL	Faster Than Light
FTTB	For The Time Being
FUBAR	F***ed Up Beyond All Recognition
FUBB	F***ed Up Beyond Belief
FUD	Fear, Uncertainty, and Disinformation
FWD	Forward
FWIW	For What It's Worth
FYA	For Your Amusement
FYI	For Your Information
FYIFV	F*#k You I'm Fully Vested
FYM	For Your Misinformation
GA	Go Ahead
GAL	Get A Life
GALGAL	Give A Little Get A Little
GBH	Great Big Hug
GD&R	Grinning, Ducking and Running
GG	Good Game (or) Gotta Go
GGN	Gotta Go Now
GIGO	Garbage In, Garbage Out
GIWIST	Gee, I Wish I'd Said That
GL	Good Luck
GLYASDI	God Loves You And So Do I
GMTA	Great Minds Think Alike
GMTFT	Great Minds Think For Themselves
GNBLFY	Got Nothing But Love For You
GOK	God Only Knows
GR&D	Grinning Running And Ducking
GR8	Great
GRRRR	it means Growling
GSOAS	Go Sit On A Snake
GTG	Got To Go
GTGB	Got To Go, Bye
GTGP	Got To Go Pee
GTH	Go To ****
GTSY	Glad To See Ya
GYPO	Get Your Pants Off


----------



## kitchenelf

*Chat Acronyms H - P*

HAGD	Have a Great Day
HAGO	Have A Good One
HAK	Hugs And Kisses
HAND	Have a Nice Day
HB	Hurry Back
HD	Hold
HF	Hello, Friend
HHO1/2K	Ha Ha, Only Half Kidding
HHOJ	Ha-Ha, Only Joking
HHOK	Ha Ha, Only Kidding
HHOS	Ha-Ha, Only Being Serious
HHTYAY	Happy Holidays To You And Yours
HIH	Hope It Helps
HIOOC	Help! I'm Out Of Coffee
HOHA	HOllywood HAcker
HTH	Hope This (or That) Helps
HUA	Heads Up Ace
HUGZ	Hugs
HUYA	Head Up Your A**
I 1-D-R	I Wonder
IAC	In Any Case
IAC	In Any Case
IAE	In Any Event
IAITS	It's All In The Subject
IANAC	I Am Not A Crook
IANAE	I Am Not an Expert
IANAL	I Am Not A Lawyer
IAT	I Am Tired
IBRB	I Will Be Right Back
IBT	In Between Technology
IBTD	I Beg To Differ
IC	In Character
ICBW	I Could Be Wrong
ID10T	Idiot
IDGAF	I Don't Give A F***
IDGI	I Don't Get It
IDK	I Don't Know
IDKY	I Don't Know You
I-D-L	Ideal
IDM	It Does Not Matter
IDST	I Didn't Say That
IDTS	I Don't Think So
IEF	It's Esther's Fault
IFAB	I Found A Bug
IFU	I F***ed Up
IGGP	I Gotta Go Pee
IGTP	I Get The Point
IHAIM	I Have Another Instant Message
IHNO	I Have No Opinion
IHTFP	I Have Truly Found Paradise or I Hate This F***in Place
IIIO	Intel Inside, Idiot Outside
IIMAD	If It Makes An Difference
IIR	If I Remember or If I Recall
IIRC	If I Remember Correctly or If I Recall Correctly
IIWM	If It Were Me
ILICISCOMK	I Laughed, I Cried, I Spat/Spilt Coffee/Crumbs/Coke On My Keyboard
ILU	I Love You
ILY	I Love You
IM	Instant Messaging
IMHO	In My Humble Opinion
IMNSHO	In My Not So Humble Opinion
IMO	In My Opinion
IMS	I Am Sorry
INMP	It's Not My Problem
INNW	If Not Now, When
INPO	In No Particular Order
IOH	I'm Outta Here
IOW	In Other Words
IRL	In Real Life
ISS	I Said So
ISTM	It Seems to Me
ISTR	I Seem To Remember
ISWYM	I See What You Mean
ITM	In The Money
IUM	If You Must
IYKWIM	If You Know What I Mean
IYKWIMAITYD	If You Know What I Mean And I Think You Do
IYO	In Your Opinion
IYSS	If You Say So
IYSWIM	If You See What I Mean
J/C	Just Checking
J/K	Just Kidding!
J/W	Just Wondering
JAD	Just Another day
JAFO	Just Another F***ing Onlooker
JAM	Just a Minute
JK	Just Kidding
JM2C	Just My 2 Cents
JOOTT	Just One Of Those Things
JT	Just Teasing
K	Okay or All Right
KBD	Keyboard
KEWL	Cool
KFY	Kiss For You
KIR	Keep It Real
KISS	Keep It Simple Stupid
KIT	Keep In Touch
KMA	Kiss My ***
KMRIA	Kiss My Royal Irish Arse
KOK	Knock
KOTC	Kiss On The Cheek
KOTL	Kiss On The Lips
KPC	Keeping Parents Clueless
KWIM	Know What I Mean
KYPO	Keep Your Pants On
L8R	Later
LAQ	Lame *** Quote
LD	Long Distance
LDTTWA	Let's Do The Time Warp Again
LIFO	Last In First Out
LLTA	Lots And Lots Of Thunderous Applause
LMAO	Laughing My *** Off
LMK	Let Me Know
LOL	Laughing Out Loud -or- Lots of Luck (or Love)
LOLA	Laugh Out Loud Again
LOOL	Laughing Outragously Out Loud
LOPSOD	Long On Promises, Short On Delivery
LRF	Little Rubber Feet
LTIC	Laughing 'Til I Cry
LTNS	Long Time No See
LWR	Launch When Ready
LYL	Love Ya Lots
LYLAB	Love You Like a Brother
LYLAS	Love You Like A Sister
M8 or M8s	Mate or Mates
MFD	Multi-Function Device
MfG	Mit freundlichen Gruessen
MHBFY	My Heart Bleeds For You
MHOTY	My Hat's Off To You
MIHAP	May I Have Your Attention Please
MIL Mother In Law
MKOP	My Kind Of Place
MM	Market Maker
MMHA2U	My Most Humble Apologies To You
MOMPL	One Moment Please
MOO	Mud, Object-Oriented
MOOS	Member Of The Opposite ***
MorF	Male or Female?
MOSS	Member Of The Same ***
MOTAS	Member Of The Appropriate ***
MOTD	Message Of The Day
MOTSS	Members Of The Same ***
MSG	Message
MTBF	Mean Time Between Failure
MTFBWY	May The Force Be With You
MUBAR	Messed up Beyond All Recognition
MWBRL	More Will Be Revealed Later
MYOB	Mind Your Own Business
N/A	Not Applicable -or- Not Affiliated
N/T	No Text
N1	Nice One
N2M	Not To Mention
NAK	Nursing At Keyboard
NALOPKT	Not A Lot of People Know That
N-A-Y-L	In A While
NAZ	Name, Address, Zip (also means Nasdaq)
NBD	No Big Deal
NBIF	No Basis In Fact
NCG	New College Graduate
N-E-1	Anyone
N-E-1 ER	Anyone Here?
NFI	No F***ing Idea
NFW	No F***ing Way
NG	New Game
NIFOC	Nude In Front Of The Computer
NIM	No Internal Message
NIMBY	Not In My Back Yard
NIMQ	Not In My Queue
NM	Never Mind or Nothing Much
NMP	Not My Problem
NOYB	None Of Your Business
NP	No Problem
NQOCD	Not Quite Our Class Dear
NRG	Energy
NRN	No Reply Necessary
NTK	Nice To Know
NTYMI	Now That You Mention It
NUFF	Enough Said
NW	No Way!
NYCFS	New York City Finger Saluet
OAUS	On An Unrelated Subject
OBTW	Oh By The Way
OEM	Original Equipment Manufacturer
OIC	Oh, I see
OK	All Correct
OLL	On-Line Love
OMDB	Over My Dead Body
OMG	Oh My Gosh
OMIK	Open Mouth, Insert Keyboard
ONNA	Oh No, Not Again
ONNTA	Oh No, Not This Again
OOC	Out Of Character
OOF	Out Of Facility
OOI	Out Of Interest
OOO	Out Of Office
OOTB	Out Of The Box -or- Out Of The Blue
OOTC	Obligatory On Topic Comment
OS	Operating System
OT	Off Topic
OTOH	On the Other Hand
OTP	On the Phone
OTT	Over the Top
OTTOMH	Off the Top of my Head
OUSU	Oh, You Shut Up
OWTTE	Or Words To That Effect
OZ	stands for: Australia
P&C	Private and Confidential
PANS	Pretty Awesome New Stuff
PD	Public Domain
PDOMA	Pulled Directly Out Of My ***
PDQ	Pretty Darn Quick
PEBCAK	Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard
PIMP	Peeing In My Pants
PITA	Pain In The ***
PLS	Please
PM	Personal Message
PMFJI	Pardon Me For Jumping In
PMIGBOM	Put Mind In Gear Before Opening Mouth
PMJI	Pardon My Jumping In
PO	Piss Off
PONA	Person Of No Account
POOF	Good-bye
POS	Parent Over Shoulder
POV	Point of View
PS	Post Script
PU	That Stinks
P-ZA	Pizza


----------



## GB

TKEMHISN = Thanks Kitchenelf My Head Is Spinning Now


----------



## kitchenelf

*Chat Acronyms Q - Z*

QL	Quit Laughing!
QS	Quit Scrolling
QT	Cutie
R&D	Research & Development
R&R	Rest & Relaxation
RAT	Remote(ly) Activated Trojan
RBAY	Right Back At Ya
RBTL	Read Between The Lines
RE	Regards or Hello Again
RFD	Request For Discussion
RFR	Really F*#king Rich
RFS	Really F*#king Soon
RKBA	Right to Keep and Bear Arms
RL	Real Life
RLF	Real Life Friend
RMLB	Read My Lips Baby
RMMM	Read My Mail Man!
RN	Right Now!
ROFL	Rolling on the Floor Laughing
ROTFL	Rolling On The Floor Laughing
ROTFLMAO	Rolling On The Floor Laughing My *** Off
ROTFLOL	Rolling On The Floor Laughing Out Loud
ROTM	Right On The Money
RSN	Real Soon Now
RTBS	Reason To Be Single
RTFAQ	Read the FAQ File
RTFM	Read The F***ing Manual
RTK	Return To Keyboard
RTM or RTFM	Read The Manual - or - Read The F*#king Manual
RU	Are You?
RUMORF	Are You Male Or Female
RUOK	Are you Okay?
RUUP4IT	Are You Up For It
RX	Regards
RYO	Roll Your Own
S2R	Send To Receive
S4L	Spam For Life
SBTA	Sorry, Being Thick Again
SCNR	Sorry, Could Not Resist
SED	Said Enough Darling
SEP	Somebody Else's Problem
SF	Surfer Friendly or Science Fiction
SFAIAA	So Far As I Am Aware
SFETE	Smiling From Ear To Ear
SH	Sh** Happens
SITCOMs	Single Income, Two Children, Oppressive Mortgage
SITD	Still In The Dark
SLIRK	Smart Little Rich Kid
SMAIM	Send Me An Instant Message
SME	Subject Matter Expert
SMEM	Send Me E-Mail
SNAFU	Situation Normal, All F***ed Up
SNAG	Sensitive New Age Guy
SNERT	Snotty Nosed Egotistical Rotten Teenager
SO	Significant Other (ie., spouse, boy/girlfriend)
SOHF	Sense Of Humor Failure
SOL	Sh** Out of Luck
SOP	Standard Operating Procedure
SorG	Straight or Gay?
SRO	Standing Room Only
SSDD	Same Sh** Different Day
SSEWBA	Someday Soon, Everything Will Be Acronyms
STFU	Shut The F*** Up
STM	Spank The Monkey
STR8	Straight
STYS	Speak To You Soon
SUYF	Shut Up You Fool
SWAG	Scientific Wild *** Guess
SWAK	Sent (or Sealed) With A Kiss
SWALK	Sealed With A Loving Kiss
SWDYT	So What Do You Think?
SYS	See You Soon
TAFN	That Is All for Now
TAH	Take A Hike
TANSTAAFL	There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch
TARFU	Things Are Really F***ed Up
TAS	Taking A Shower
TBA	To Be Advised
TBC	To Be Continued
TCB	The Trouble Came Back!
TDM	Too Darn Many
TDTM	Talk Dirty To Me
TEOTWAWKI	The End Of The World As We Know It
TFDS	That is For Darn Sure
TFH	Thread From ****
TFN	Thanks For Nothing -or- Til Further Notice
TGIF	Thank God it Is Friday
THX or TX or THKS	Thanks
TIA	Thanks In Advance
TIAIL	Think I Am In Love
TIC	Tongue In Cheek
TLA	Three Letter Acronym
TLGO	The List Goes On
TLK-2-U-L-8-R	Talk to You Later
TM	Trust Me
TMI	Too Much Information
TMTOWTDI	There's More Than One Way To Do It
TNA	Temporarily Not Available
TNC	Tongue In Cheek
TNT     Tried 'N True
TNX	Thanks
TOM	Tomorrow
TOT	Tons of Time
TP	Team Player
TPC	The Phone Company
TPTB	The Powers That Be
TSR	Totally Stuck in RAM
TTFN	Ta Ta For Now
TTG	Time to Go
TTS	Text to Speech
TTT	That's The Ticket -or- To The Top
TTUL	Talk to You Later
TTYL	Talk To You Later
TVN	Thank You Very Much
TWHAB	This Won't Hurt A Bit
TWIMC	To Whom it may Concern
TXS	Thanks
TY	Thank You
TYVM	Thank You Very Much
U	You
U2	You Too?
U-L	You Will
unPC	unPolitically Correct
U-R	You Are
U-R W-S	You Are Wise
URYY4M	You Are Too Wise For Me
VBG	Very Big Grin
VBS	Very Big Smile
VC	Venture Capital
VEG	Very Evil Grin
VFM	Value For Money
VM	Voice Mail
VRBS	Virtual Reality Bull Sh*t
VSF	Very Sad Face
W/O	Without
WAD	Without A Doubt
WAG	Wild *** Guess
WAI	What An Idiot
WAMBAM	Web Application Meets Brick And Mortar
WB	Welcome Back or Write Back
WBS	Write Back Soon
WC	Who Cares?
WCA	Who Cares Anyway
WDYS	What Did You Say?
WDYT	What Do You Think?
WE	Whatever
WEG	Wicked Evil Grin
WF	Way Fun
WFM	Works For Me
WG	Wicked Grin
WGAFF	Who Gives A Flying F***
WIIFM	What's In It For Me?
WISP	Winning Is So Pleasureable
WIT	Wordsmith In Training
WITFITS	What in the F*** is this Sh**
WNOHGB	Were No One Has Gone Before
WOG	Wise Old Guy
WOMBAT	Waste Of Money, Brains And Time
WRT	With Regard To or With Respect To
WT	Without Thinking
WTB	Want To Buy
WTF	What The F***
WTG	Way To Go!
WTH	What the Heck
WTSDS	Where The Sun Don't Shine
WTTM	Without Thinking To Much
WU?	What is Up
WUF?	Where are You From?
WWY?	Where Were You?
WYCM?	Will You Call Me?
WYP	What's Your Problem?
WYRN	What's Your Real Name?
WYS	Whatever You Say
WYSIWYG	What You See Is What You Get
WYSLPG	What You See Looks Pretty Good
WYT	Whatever You Think
WYWH	Wish You Were Here
X-I-10	Exciting
XME	Excuuuuse Me
XOXO	Hugs and Kisses
YA	Yet Another
YA yaya	Yet Another Ya-Ya (as in yo-yo)
YACC	Yet Another Calendar Company
YAFIYGI	You Asked For It You Got It
YCT	Your Comment To
YDKM	You Don't Know Me
YGBK	You Gotta Be Kiddin'
YHM	You have mail
YIC	Yours In Christ
YKW?	You Know What?
YMMV	Your Mileage May Vary
YNK	You Never Know
YOYO	You're On Your Own
YR	Yeah Right
YSYD	Yeah, Sure You Do
YTTT	You Telling The Truth?
YW	You are Welcome
YWIA	You're Welcome In Advance
YYSSW	Yeah Yeah Sure Sure Whatever
ZZZ	Sleeping, Bored, Tired


----------



## pdswife

Boy.. I didn't realize there were so many!
Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf

There were some missing that I went back and added!!!!


----------



## mudbug

eia - elfie is amazing


----------



## PolishedTopaz

Tell me you cut and pasted all that!


----------



## kitchenelf

Like I could remember all that?  I can't remember what I did yesterday!!!!!!  But I did notice about 10 that were pretty common that were missing - (I like to type but not THAT much   )


----------



## kitchenelf

AAAAA - American Association Against Acronym Abuse

Sushi hates acronyms - I bet he's the National President!!


----------



## texasgirl

WOW, I think my brain just shorted out!!


----------



## norgeskog

kitchennisse those are good, however, if we all used them all of the time we would be spending our time looking them up . I have a list I found on the net for internet abbreviations. Some are the same, but both yours and theirs have some different ones. I just tried the location and got a 'cannot find' message. I will try to print yours, but will then have another 17 pages of new t hings to learn.

EDIT:  Found a cute one on my list:

ACRONYM - Abbreviated Coded Rendition Of Name Yielding Meaning

Then there is the  degree of ever lasting ones:

BS - we all know what that means
MS - More of the Same
PhD - Piled Higher and Deeper


----------



## kitchenelf

norgesk - LMAO on the acronym for acronym!!!


----------



## norgeskog

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> norgesk - LMAO on the acronym for acronym!!!


 
me too nisse, wish I could claim authorship.


----------



## Atomic Jed

REC ?  (What Acronym is that?)  Atomic Jed!


----------



## GB

REC stands for recipe. If you put REC in front of the title of a recipe you are posting then people will know that you are not just asking a question, but actually posting a recipe.


----------



## Atomic Jed

OOOO NICSTBJ ( Now I See Said the Blind Jed) TY GB!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## AllenOK

Not all of those are internet, I know SNAFU and BOHICA are military.  Here's a couple more:

YGBSM - You Gotta Be Sh**ing Me

Motto of the "Wild Weasel" squadrons that take out enemy SAM sites

SOSDD - Same Old Sh** Different Day


----------



## texasgirl

Wanted to bump this up for the newer members, and myself. Any new ones, add them to this thread.


----------



## sattie

texasgirl said:
			
		

> WOW, I think my brain just shorted out!!


 
Agree, a major blow out here as well!!!  Is there a book I can buy??


----------



## YT2095

is there one for TNT?

read (and I think these sit nicely together):  TNC	Tongue In Cheek
TNX	Thanks.
))


----------



## Poutine

Thanks for posting these.
It is hilarious to see all the different abbreviations and acronyms. 

ttfn
(Ta Ta For Now)


----------



## Gossie

SA       Smart A**


----------



## kitchenelf

Gossie said:


> SA       Smart A**



The only problem here is our community policies:



> Profanity and coarse language are prohibited. This includes the use of asterisks or other special characters in order to circumvent the censor program. This also includes the use of acronyms in which a profanity would be one of the words.


----------



## Gossie

You put it in first .. ie, PITA!!!  LoL


----------



## kitchenelf

Gossie said:


> You put it in first .. ie, PITA!!!  LoL



PITA - like the bread right?


----------



## Gossie

Which can be a PITA if you make it yourself. LOL


----------



## heatherjelliott

What ever happened to just writting the words? That crap is way too much. I can hardley understand what mt two teenage God-daughters when they email me !


----------



## GB

Heather, not writing out full words has always been in fashion. The only difference is that the ones that do not bother you are the ones you already know. For instance, when was the last time you wrote "can't" instead of "can not"?


----------



## heatherjelliott

good point! I guess I am not down. How was that?


----------



## GB




----------



## Kayelle

texasgirl said:


> Wanted to bump this up for the newer members, and myself. *Any new ones, add them to this thread.*




I'm bumping this very, very old *OP *(Original Post) to the top as I was recently asked about what *TYSM* (Thank You So Much) means.
Sadly, the newest I've seen refers to the terrible pandemic of 2020....*SIP *(*S*helter *I*n *P*lace).

I see that none of those Chat Acronyms are listed, so there they are. 



 I've been an active member since 2010 and I don't believe that anyone who previously posted on this thread is still an active member though. Our AndyM posts nearly daily and it looks like he's our oldest active member with the most number of posts starting in 2004. 

Waving to Andy today...


----------



## dragnlaw

I think 'smilies' replace quite a few of those.  I also believe that most are used only within certain groups.  (define groups? hmmm )

Many are ridiculous - so long to even write &/or read the letters, much less to remember what they stand for.  
Supposed to be a quick way to say something so commonly used they don't need explanation - not the New York Times Crossword 

Others are just veiled ways closedeye) to be rude without obviously flipping a finger. (faf anyone? - just made that up )

Personally don't think they should ever be longer than 4, max 5, best at 3.

JMHO 
Signed:   (me)


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> I think 'smilies' replace quite a few of those.  I also believe that most are used only within certain groups.  (define groups? hmmm )
> 
> Many are ridiculous - so long to even write &/or read the letters, much less to remember what they stand for.
> Supposed to be a quick way to say something so commonly used they don't need explanation - not the New York Times Crossword
> 
> Others are just veiled ways closedeye) to be rude without obviously flipping a finger. (faf anyone? - just made that up )
> 
> Personally don't think they should ever be longer than 4, max 5, best at 3.
> 
> JMHO
> Signed:   (me)


These became popular in the '80s and '90s when people used simple chat rooms to communicate on the internet. Forums like this didn't exist yet and, like texting some years ago, the number of characters you could type in a given message was limited. So people came up with abbreviations. In a comprehensive list like this, there are probably some that most people would never use, but some specialized groups of people might - engineers, for instance.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> ... I've been an active member since 2010 and I don't believe that anyone who previously posted on this thread is still an active member though. Our AndyM posts nearly daily and it looks like he's our oldest active member with the most number of posts starting in 2004.
> 
> Waving to Andy today...



Waving back.  

I joined in September 2004 with a lot of other folks when another food site closed its board. Thought I'd stick around for a while.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mine is _MIA_ or Mahalo In Advance 

But *K-L*, I still don't know what TYSO means?


----------



## skilletlicker

I was going to save this list.

But a whole lot of the time I don't what you guys are talking about even when I know all the words.


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Mine is _MIA_ or Mahalo In Advance
> 
> But *K-L*, I still don't know what TYSO means?




Haaa Haaa...now I understand why you asked Duhhh...*TYSO*  was a typo on my part...I meant to tell you Thank You So Much=TYS*M*

*I should have just said, M*ahlo *S*ista=*MS*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

That's what I was thinkin' *Kayelle*!


----------



## dragnlaw

Think people are mis-understanding and mis-using  "acrynom"

ac·ro·nym     ˈakrəˌnim

noun
an abbreviation formed from the initial letters of other words and pronounced as a word (e.g. ASCII, NASA ).

examples:-

FBI (Federal Bureau of Investigation) is an initialism. AIDS is an acronym, while HIV is an initialism. URL, when pronounced as three separate letters, "U-R-L," is an initialism for Uniform Resource Locator, but many people pronounce it as "earl" or even "yurl," making it an acronym

*Anthill*, I'm afraid an unpronouncible initializing an entire sentence is not an acronym.   but nice try


----------



## Linda0818

AntHill5 said:


> The creater of this... bizarre discussion listed it as an acronym!  I have to pee!



You are very strange. And after reading several of your posts, I believe you to  be a troll. You make no sense whatsoever and your comments are ridiculous.


----------



## dragnlaw

AntHill5 said:


> Please read the first post!  It said ABITHIW*TIDB* A bird In The Hand Is Worth *Two In The Bush*!  It is listed as an acronym, so I called it as it was.



I still stand by what I said, 
1. whoever listed that as an acronym was mistaken; 
2. it is still unpronounceable; 
3. they didn't get their letters correct.


----------

